# Power take-off switch



## thomvic (8 Apr 2012)

No..........nothing to do with hydraulics!

There are a number of vacuum cleaners and dust extractors with power take-off switches built in. This enables you to plug a power tool into the extractor and when you switch it on, the extractor starts automatically and then runs on for a few seconds before switching off when you switch the tool off. 

Are these available as separate units or are they only available to fit into extractors etc? I have a vision of something like an extension lead with a bank of sockets at the end - one output to vacuum/extractor and one (or more) outputs to plug bandsaw, router etc.into. Switching on any of the tools attached automatically powers the socket that the extractor is plugged into. Does such a thing exist or is the idea ridiculous or perhaps I have invented something new?

Richard
PS like this but 230/240v http://www.toolreviews.ca/reviews_accessories/DGC/DGC.html


----------



## Hitch (8 Apr 2012)

Sure I have seen just that somewhere..... but cant for the life of me remember for sure....possibly Axminster....


----------



## JakeS (8 Apr 2012)

thomvic":1oj7ylcv said:


> Are these available as separate units or are they only available to fit into extractors etc? I have a vision of something like an extension lead with a bank of sockets at the end - one output to vacuum/extractor and one (or more) outputs to plug bandsaw, router etc.into. Switching on any of the tools attached automatically powers the socket that the extractor is plugged into. Does such a thing exist or is the idea ridiculous or perhaps I have invented something new?



Something like this, perhaps?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/OneClick-DSK105 ... 008&sr=8-1

The times I've seen this kind of thing it's always been a single master socket and several subordinate sockets rather than the other way around, though - I think the usual idea is to plug your computer or your TV into the master socket, then have printer/scanner/etc. or speakers/DVD-player/etc. subordinate to that. I wonder whether you could plug a multi-socket extension bar into the master and have the other sockets powered up whenever any of the devices on the extension were turned on...?


----------



## RogerP (9 Apr 2012)

JakeS":35mx6ipv said:


> ........ I wonder whether you could plug a multi-socket extension bar into the master and have the other sockets powered up whenever any of the devices on the extension were turned on...?


There's the OneClick IntelliPanel - no idea this is what you want or if it would be any good.


----------



## Hitch (9 Apr 2012)

Found one...this was what I was thinking of-
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... prod21176/

Or briefly browsing a link someone posted to something else, stubled upon this one-
http://www.technologysupplies.co.uk/Aut ... et-version


----------



## thomvic (9 Apr 2012)

Thanks Gents - I have looked at your suggestions:
The Intelliplug at Amazon and the One Click Intellipanel are both for computer or TV set-ups. I doubt they would stand up to the power requirement of woodworking machines. Does anyone know more about these?
The ones at Axminster and Technology Supplies are the right sort of thing - even better than I am looking for, but at £140 'ish I don't think so!
The DGC i-Socket Autoswitch (the link in my first post) is only $40 (£30 'ish) for a 110v version.
They must be out there somewhere at a sensible price because a number of dust extractors costing less than £100 have them built-in.

Richard


----------



## thomvic (9 Apr 2012)

I've just found this, here on this forum https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/auto-switch-for-dust-extractor-t54081.html

I'm not sure that it answers my question does it? I don't want a remote control, I just want to switch on my bandsaw (or other bit of kit) and have the dust extractor start automatically. Does the Masterplug product do that and if so, which product is it? There are loads of Masterplug products at B & Q.

Richard


----------



## Shrubby (9 Apr 2012)

Richard
Numatic used to make extension reels with autoswitching, they have lots of special purpose machines so you might have to dig around to find them
Matt


----------



## deserter (9 Apr 2012)

Be wary of maximum wattage on these items, I had to buy a teen extractor to have the power to safely take off my 2000w router.


----------



## Tinbasher (10 Apr 2012)

Hi 

I have used a computer one for a few years to switch a Hoover attached to my bandsaw. No problems except it will switch on when there is no load. I suspect I need to reduce the sensitivity.

It stays cool in use and works well.

Tom


----------



## thomvic (11 Apr 2012)

I took the plunge (and the advice of member Powertools - Sept 12th 2011) and bought a "Masterplug Intelligent Energy Saving Surge Protected Power Adaptor" (roles off the tongue really well!) -£17 and am pleased to report it works. I linked my 14" bandsaw - 2hp I think - to my 1100watt extractor and bingo! Just as Powertools said. It is designed for use with computors and peripherals. These are obviously low demand applications so don't know how well it will stand up to my application. I'll report back if it fails.

Richard


----------

